# Przypomniało mi się o/ Coś przypomniało mi o czymś



## gloriaa

Jak napisać "Przypomniało mi się o..."/ "Coś przypomniało mi o czymś" np. 'Rozbite lustro przypomniało mi o wczorajszej imprezie'?


----------



## LilianaB

The broken mirror reminded me about yesterday's party.


----------



## Roy776

This should rather be "The broken mirror reminded me of yesterday's party", as "to remind of" and "to remind about" have a slightly different meaning.
To remind somebody about something means, to make someone remember something they still need to do.
To remind somebody of something means, to make someone remember something that happened in the past.


----------



## LilianaB

Well, yes _of _ may be  a better option here, although _to remind somebody about something_ is not as simple as it may seem. There are many contexts where it can also be used in a slightly different way than to remind someone about doing something in the future. You could post it in the English Only Forum, but _of_ might really be better in your context. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/melissa-sher/parenting-lessons_b_1796801.html


----------



## Roy776

Don't need to, I followed my native intuition and I've just found it here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1578777&langid=3


----------



## LilianaB

No, I am sorry Roy -- this part of my post was really directed to the OP. I should have made it clear. I always had a feeling that there is more to _remind about_ than just a future-directed order -- (this usage is obvious). You can see the way it is used in the Huffington Post. It may refer to the future there -- this is true, but also to the present. I may have to post it myself in the English Forum.


----------



## wolfbm1

I found an interesting passive construction: "I was reminded of ...".  I think it means "przypomniało mi to o ..." in the following sentence:
While watching a recent presidential debate, *I was reminded of *how difficult it is to communicate in the face of conflict.. Source: http://www.timesunion.com/living/article/How-to-communicate-in-the-face-of-conflict-3943519.php
Word for word translation 'zostałem przypomniany o ...' doesn't make sense in Polish.


----------

